
Lost data sharing technique that could allegedly store a feature film in 8 kB - I-M-S
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloot_Digital_Coding_System
======
simonblack
If the system could store a whole film in 8000 bytes, that means a whole film
is reduced to a mere 64000 bits of information.

I'm extremely skeptical that it is possible.

